# York Weight Gain - Pack of 6



## clarity (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone tried *York* *Weight* *Gain* - Pack of 6

Weight gain formula for sports people wishing to gain weight quickly and safely as part of a fitness programme.

Enriched with essential vitamins and minerals.Enriched with essential vitamins and minerals, each 75g (305 calories) serving, when mixed with full fat milk and taken as directed will provide approximately 500 calories.Each pack contains approximately 20 days supply.Vanilla flavour

IS IT WORTH TRYING?

IM A STUDENT AND VERY POOR SO SEEMS AFFORTABLE


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i seen this. York is respected in bodybuilding equipment, but i would only stick to the well known brands RIGHT UP THE SCALE. Now you have bought it, use it and buy a better known brand but see what other people reply to it.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you bought it yet?

If not then maybe worth you looking elsewhere...

If yes, then dont worry, use it for now as its not abd for you at the end of the day, and then post back here for advice next time around.

And welcome to the forums


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Tastes like liquid cardboard.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

GoldenArrow said:


> Tastes like liquid cardboard.


Yummm!


----------



## clarity (Jul 1, 2004)

I bought 12 tubs for £20.00 which sounded a bargain,

but i havent tried it yet, im scared of any after effects

thought i see if anyone tried it before I indulge


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

There wont be any after effects with protein

Its just a powder version of what you eat in a normal meal anyway

Give it a go and let us know what you think


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

The only after effects you`ll get is tons of wind if it is still loaded with sugar like the stuff I remember they used to turn out,make your own weight gain drinks with a good protein powder and add some ice cream too it and keep it in a flask that has been left to chill in the fridge overnight,also try having a glass of milk with each meal to help get the balance of aminos right from your food which may be lacking one or two.


----------



## beanwhore (May 8, 2011)

GoldenArrow said:


> Tastes like liquid cardboard.


Ridiculous comment probably from an attention seeker. There is nothing wrong with the taste. It actually tastes quite nice.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

York are still in this market? Reminds me of the days when i was a kid, scouring through the Argos catalogue and came across York/Weider mass gainers


----------

